# First Time Lambing Questions



## WolfeMomma (Dec 13, 2017)

So this is our first time dealing with lambing. I have heard many people recommend a lambing kit? Anything that you all would recommend as must haves ? Any emergency Items?. Im trying to put together a big box that I can take to the barn that will have everything I need. I am a total newbie at this, so any advice helps! 
Next Question  I have 2 Ewes in one 10x12 box stall, Do they need to be separated come lambing time or will they be ok in the same stall together to lamb. I will separate them if I absolutely have to , but I would rather not as they are quite attached to one another. 
Thanks!


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 13, 2017)

There are many posts on here regarding kidding "kits" and I imagine there'd be very little difference.  https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/birthing-kit-supplies.37045/   <--- contains a list by @Sheepshape https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/kidding-supply-list-kidding-notes.35939/   <---Thread by @Sally Sunshine who is by nature extremely detailed and thorough, and even though done for goats/kids, would/should be almost identical for ewes/lambs. 

I think if you built a basic "removable" wall of 4' height and 10' length (or 12' depending on present stall opening), using fencing for the partition material, you could split the single stall you have into separate lambing jugs, one for each ewe. They'd still be able to smell and see each other & even touch noses if they wanted so shouldn't suffer any separation anxiety. You could even drive some T-posts down the middle and slip pallets over them vertically to separate the space. The resulting jugs would still be large enough @ 6' x 10' (or 5' x 12') that you could be in with them to help should they need it. This way, if a ewe does become overly protective of her lamb(s) she won't be able to battle with the other ewe. Or tries to abandon it, she won't have anywhere to run to get away & leave it.  @mysunwolf @Roving Jacobs @secuono or any of the other Sheeple here might have additional stuff to add...  Good luck and please share some pics when they arrive!


----------



## Mike CHS (Dec 13, 2017)

Are the sheep easily handled by you?  

Ours lamb in the field and as soon as we see a new one we pick up the lamb to take in to do anything that needs doing.  The ewe will follow right along as long as you hold the lamb low enough she can see it.


----------



## WolfeMomma (Dec 14, 2017)

@Mike CHS  They are very easily handled. Very friendly sheep. I was hoping to have them Lamb inside, as we already have a lot of snow and will keep getting snow until at least April up here.


----------



## WolfeMomma (Dec 14, 2017)

@Latestarter good ideas, I will run the idea of a removable "wall" by my husband and see what he thinks, he's the builder not me . We can't drive anything in to the ground in the stall as they are on rubber mats. But i might be able to rig something up that attaches to the wall of the barn that will separate them a little bit.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 14, 2017)

Zip ties. Gosh I love those things! Make a panel and zip tie it in place. When done, just cut them loose.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 14, 2017)

Quite a few possibilities really and I'm sure you'll get it all figured out.


----------



## WolfeMomma (Dec 15, 2017)

@Baymule  oo yes I love zip ties too. But the walls are solid pine board so I'm not sure what I would secure the ties to? Maybe I can create some hooks. I was thinking about splitting the stall with a cattle panel, and using those u hooks to secure it.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 15, 2017)

Do you have access to the back of those pine boards? I'm thinking U-bolts might be a better option than hooks. The U-bolts wouldn't stick out like a hook to get "hooked" LOL. I would catch my clothing, skin, anything and everything on a hook. If U-bolts are not an option, what about fence staples? They are easy to take out too. 

Or you could mount U-bolts on a couple of short pieces of board and screw them to that nice pine board wall. Then attack your cow panel partition. 

You might look into getting a sheep and goat panel. The holes are 4x4 instead of 6x6. My lambs can pop through the cow panels when they are tiny first borns


----------



## WolfeMomma (Dec 17, 2017)

@Baymule  Thankyou! i didn't even think about the lambs being able to get through the cow panel. I will have to see if our local TSC has sheep and goat panels! This first lambing is going to be stressful ahah! We shall see if i have any hair left by the time its over with !!!


----------



## Baymule (Dec 17, 2017)

Take a deep breath. Relax. It will be ok. My ewes usually have their lambs in the wee hours of the morning. I run out to check on them in the mornings to be greeted by newborns. Those mammas know what they are doing. They will have those lambs with or without you. 

I don't think you need to separate them. My ewes stay with the flock, just a little apart form the rest of the sheep. I used to separate them, lock up the ewe and lambs for the first few days. I was nervous and wanted to keep them safe. Haha, they really needed to be safe from me! 

You might want to keep the panel handy in case the best friends suddenly become over protective of their lambs and you do have to separate them. Sometimes a ewe doesn't make the best momma right off, and needs "bonding time" with their new lamb. Lambs will try to suckle off any teat they find and can get butted away by an annoyed ewe that is not their mommy. 

Make your preparations so that you are ready if the ewe needs help. If something goes wrong, you will be glad that you were ready. It will help you with your own peace of mind. Good luck with your lambing.


----------



## Mike CHS (Dec 17, 2017)

I won't add to what is already excellent advice.    They do a super job if we stay out of their way.


----------



## WolfeMomma (Dec 23, 2017)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Baymule (Dec 23, 2017)

We look forward to pictures!


----------



## WolfeMomma (Dec 24, 2017)

There will be pictures for sure! Fingers crossed for Ewe lambs!


----------



## Baymule (Dec 26, 2017)




----------

